# Any ideas about this Iver Johnson?



## KansasJack (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm wondering what year and what model this might be.  It has wooden rims and a Corbin Duplex model 8 rear hub. It also has a bad repaint job. I looked in all the usual places for a serial number but couldn't find one. (It may be covered by the thick brushed-on paint) Any ideas about this bike? Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of info about Corbin hubs can be found on the web.

http://www.jimlangley.net/brake/brake.html


----------



## KansasJack (Apr 2, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks Joel!


----------

